
The safest bike on the road - goatcurious
http://bikesafeboston.com/post/37594964359/safestbike
======
dmlorenzetti
Safe bike, yes-- but in the two shots where you see the rider's head, he
hasn't got a helmet on.

~~~
dalke
Do you really want to turn this into a bike helmet thread?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_helmet#Science:_measuri...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_helmet#Science:_measuring_helmet_effectiveness)

The short version is that for most types of city bike use, a helmet doesn't
seem to confer any noticeable additional safety. The analysis is difficult in
part because while yes, a helmet can reduce the severity of head injuries, the
full cost analysis is difficult. Fewer people bike if they have to wear a
helmet, and don't forget that the helmet itself costs money, and must be
replaced every few years.

I personally think most people wear bike helmets as a talisman, given the
number of improperly worn helmets I've seen. I also think that people don't
know if/when it's supposed to be replaced.

